# Wouldn't it be cool to.....



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been thinking a lot lately about what would be a pretty cool hunt. Let me explain a bit of background.

A few years ago, I went on a great deer hunt in Montana. That year, a person could get a buck tag, and up to 7 doe tags. Well, I ended up with 3 doe tags. With my Dad and my boys, I took a deer each of the three days we hunted. I used the 30-06 that my Dad owned, and he handed down to me. It was great.

Looking ahead, I'm thinking that about my next Montana deer hunt, of adding a different twist. Since I can get multiple tags, I think it would be cool to take several deer on a single hunt, each with a different weapon. So here is my wish list and why.

-Deer/Weapon 1 - 1803 Harper's Ferry. This was the first rifle produced under contract for the United States military. With input from Meriwether Lewis, it was the standard issue rifle for the Corps of Discorvery. It is a 54 caliber flintlock rifle.

Deer/Weapon 2 - 1861 Springfield Rifle Musket - This was the standard issue rifle of The Union in the Civil War. It is 58 caliber cap and ball, rifled musket.

Deer/Weapon 3 - 1903 Springfield, 30-06. This was the standard bolt action rifle of WW1 & 2. 

Deer/Weapon 4 - M1 Garand 30-06 - the first semi-automatic military weapon to gain favor of the US Military, and what Patton called "the greatest implement of battle ever devised." 

I think it would be a total kick in the butt to take four deer in four days with perhaps the four most iconic infantry rifles of our military. Of course, I don't own any of these right now. But half the fun would be finding them (most likely reproductions on the 1803 and 1861), and getting sufficiently capable with each, to effectively hunt with them.

Anyway, that is my "wouldn't it be cool to......" thought. I'd be interested in other ideas, or thoughts about this one, or whatever. What should I add to that list? What would be your dream shot?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I do own a 1948 Mosin Nagant M44. And I think it would be cool to hunt Russian Boars with it since it was one of the rifles used by the Russians in WWII. And the cool thing is the caliber is still in use today by military personnel. 1891 to now sure is a long time!

You could always add to your list weapons from modern wars. Or weapons from other forces. .303 British, 7.7 Jap., Mosin, AR, etc.. It'd be fun to do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.....shoot an elk with a handgun.

I always wanted to shoot an elk with a handgun and I promised myself this year I was going "handgun only" for my Wyoming General Elk tag. 

But I chickened out the last minute and ended up shooting a spike at 21 yards with a .300 WSM. dangit


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> .....shoot an elk with a handgun.
> 
> I always wanted to shoot an elk with a handgun and I promised myself this year I was going "handgun only" for my Wyoming General Elk tag.
> 
> But I chickened out the last minute and ended up shooting a spike at 21 yards with a .300 WSM. dangit


I have the hanggun for you to try, TC Encore 308, 200 yards is a breeze with that thing! It is almost like cheating. :lol: I use it a lot when I go home for Thanksgiving, I like that rig. I have always said if I draw a cow tag, I'm gonna shoot it with the Encore.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I have the hanggun for you to try, TC Encore 308, 200 yards is a breeze with that thing! It is almost like cheating. :lol: I use it a lot when I go home for Thanksgiving, I like that rig. I have always said if I draw a cow tag, I'm gonna shoot it with the Encore.


My personal opinion is that a hand gun would be something in a typical pistol caliber. Which would rule out most all TC Encores. I would classify that as a hand rifle. . . . . Just my opinion.....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Your "wouldn't it be cool" goal would be fun. Using guns and calibers from the days gone past is a fun thing to do. I got into it many years ago and have enjoyed it over the years. Most of the old stuff was used in my favorite all time rifles...Marlin lever actions. I have taken deer/elk with the following calibers...most of the modern calibers were used when I was a little younger: 6mm Rem, .243win, 257Rob, 257Rob Imp, 270win, 30-30 (my first deer), 30-06, .308win (first elk) .338win, 444Marlin, Now the old stuff...38-40, 44-40, 32-40, 38-55(my favorite), 45-70, 45-90,. I always wanted to get into the Sharps series of rifle/calibers but I never could afford the rifles and I am running out of time now anyway. I've also shot deer with .50 and .54 caliber muzzys...cap and ball, not inline stuff. 
Bottom line...yeah, it would be cool.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the hanggun for you to try, TC Encore 308, 200 yards is a breeze with that thing! It is almost like cheating. :lol: I use it a lot when I go home for Thanksgiving, I like that rig. I have always said if I draw a cow tag, I'm gonna shoot it with the Encore.
> ...


 :lol: Call it what u will it is still hard to hold those things steady, in fact it is much harder to shoot it accurately off hand than it is a revolver, revolver are balanced much better!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > .....shoot an elk with a handgun.
> ...


I hear they have quite a bit of recoil.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

How about adding an AR15 to the mix too? I think it would be an interesting hunt to chase a deer with one of those!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I took a deer one year with my SKS, my daughter had my 30-06 at the time.


----------

